

Ask HN: What Systems and routines do you employ to keep your skills current? - Carl_Platt

I recently started using tech&#x27;s that have been around for a while, but that I had no need for, and  though I&#x27;m fascinated by them can&#x27;t stop but wonder  why I am only using them today. So I&#x27;d like to know, how to HNers keep current?
======
SEJeff
Very simple, contribute to open source software related to something you
either want to learn or are interested in.

